# buying business in usa



## ally_61 (May 20, 2009)

Hello everybody,
We would like to buy a dog kennel business in the USA.Is it possible and which visa catagory would we apply for?.Can we buy it move over there and then apply for a visa?
Thanks
Aly


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

ally_61 said:


> Hello everybody,
> We would like to buy a dog kennel business in the USA.Is it possible and which visa catagory would we apply for?.Can we buy it move over there and then apply for a visa?
> Thanks
> Aly


E2, possibly EB5, or even L1 if you've got another business. You're spending a lot of money.....use an experienced US immigration attorney to find the best path with you. They all have different requirements and possibilities.

Buying the business, moving over and then applying is pretty well guaranteed to end in tears. Your tears. If you don't respect US immigration, it will turn round and bite you.


----------



## ally_61 (May 20, 2009)

*business in USA*



Fatbrit said:


> E2, possibly EB5, or even L1 if you've got another business. You're spending a lot of money.....use an experienced US immigration attorney to find the best path with you. They all have different requirements and possibilities.
> 
> Buying the business, moving over and then applying is pretty well guaranteed to end in tears. Your tears. If you don't respect US immigration, it will turn round and bite you.


Thank you.I did not mean that I would break the law,just do you buy business first or visa first?
Thanks
Aly


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

ally_61 said:


> Thank you.I did not mean that I would break the law,just do you buy business first or visa first?
> Thanks
> Aly


Visa, visa, visa is always first with moving to the US. Until you sort out a route, know that you qualify for it, and know its benefits and pitfalls, it's not time to sign anything, pay for anything or pack your bags. 

Find a suitable immigration attorney to take you over the possibilities.


----------



## ally_61 (May 20, 2009)

*business in USA*



Fatbrit said:


> Visa, visa, visa is always first with moving to the US. Until you sort out a route, know that you qualify for it, and know its benefits and pitfalls, it's not time to sign anything, pay for anything or pack your bags.
> 
> Find a suitable immigration attorney to take you over the possibilities.


Hi,
We are going to do that in October as we are on hols there for three weeks.Just thought they would not entertain a visa application without you already having a business.
Aly


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

ally_61 said:


> Hi,
> We are going to do that in October as we are on hols there for three weeks.Just thought they would not entertain a visa application without you already having a business.
> Aly


Depends on the visa.

It's not unusual for folks to be sold a business by a broker who tells them it will qualify for a visa, then to find out it doesn't. So, there they are with a business but they don't have permission to live here or work in it. Caveat emptor!


----------

